# Stoeger 2000 Shotgun Performance Review



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

In November of 2005, I promised to let you guys know how my new Stoeger shotgun performed.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=947388&postcount=28

Gun: Stoeger 2000 with Licensed Benelli Inertia System
http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/index.tpl

Gauge: 12
Chamber: 3"
Barrel: 30"
Finish: Blue/Walnut
Accessories: 5 Chokes: C, IC, M, F, XFT, Sling swivel studs
Cost: $360

Reason Purchased: Low cost knock around semi auto shotgun

I have shot the gun on several occasions with a total of maybe 250 rounds through it. I'll start by saying that I'm quite impressed with this shotgun. I paid $360 and it came with 5 chokes including an extra full turkey choke. Mainly I wanted a reliable semiauto that would not set me back too much because money was a bit tight at the time. Basically, I wanted a grab-n-go shotgun that I don't have to worry about too much. This is the first semiauto that I have owned. For shotgunning, I mainly shoot a Rem. 870 Wingmaster that I have owned for over 20 years. I ordered the longest 30" barrel to make the gun more versatile for waterfowling and turkey hunting. I can always cut the barrel down if I change my mind. 18" is the BATF Federal minimum for a shotgun barrel, but I don't think there is any maximum. Anyway, I always liked the looks of the old long barreled goose guns that used to be popular in granddad's day and I wanted to capture some of that nostalgia. If Stoeger had a 36" option, I would have ordered it.

The key thing to know about this gun is that it needs full power (high brass) ammo to function well. I think most semiautos need full power loads to cycle reliably so this is no big deal. My preferred load is the Federal 3-1/4 dram heavy field load. These cost only about $5 per box and they kill upland game and grouse as dead as anything while functioning perfectly in the Stoeger.

I have shot slugs, buckshot, 3" Remington express loads and several Winchester and Federal loads in this gun. I have never experienced a misfire or stovepipe with any of the full power high brass loads. Low power loads will stove pipe the shell because they lack the power to drive the bolt fully rearward. However in that event, recovery is quick and easy by racking the bolt.

At 7.2 lbs, the gun feels lighter than any other 12 gauge semiauto that I have shot. I can carry it all day without fatigue and it is a joy to hold and shoot. It is well balanced and this is readily apparent when you hold it by the receiver. The balance point is just forward of the bolt lever. Also, the stock comes fitted with sling swivel studs, a nice option that is missing on most higher priced guns.

Even in a cheap (i.e., low cost) gun, I don't like ugly and I'm not a fan of plastic stocks or camo finishes. That's one of the things that turned me on about this gun. Stoeger makes it in a variety of camo finishes, black synthetic or walnut. To call this gun cheap would be a gross injustice. It is beautiful and the fit and finish are unbelievable for the price I paid or even if I had paid twice as much. It can hold its own with guns costing over $1,000. The walnut has no knots, is perfectly clear and well finished. Bluing is matte finish and well done. Metal work is smooth with no tool marks. The recoil pad is perfectly formed to the stock and is comfortable to use. The sling swivel studs are perfectly aligned and fitted. The upper stud is installed in the magazine tube end cap.

Stoeger has a forum where owners can discuss problems and some owners reported issues mainly with the bluing that have been repaired to the owner's satisfaction. I read the entire forum before I made the purchase. If I had listened to all of it, I probably would not have purchased the gun because the few who had problems seemed to be much more vocal than the many who had trouble free guns. Like any forum, you have to read and evaluate for yourself. I'm always skeptical with any low cost purchase. People say "you get what you pay for". In today's global marketplace, the saying can sometimes be more like "you get more than you paid for." Price is no longer a strict indicator of quality. I know a father and son who bought two Browning Gold Hunters and both guns had to be returned for service two times each.

I wish the gun was made in America, but it's not. It's made in Turkey of all places. Regardless, the Turks did a fine job in manufacturing this Stoeger 2000 and I expect to use and enjoy this gun for a long time.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

My friend who I shoot with has a Stoger 2000 and I must say it is an okay gun but not a great gun. His gun will shoot any load from game loads to 3 inch mags. The gun always shoots but it does kick like a mule. In my opinion the fit and finish are only fair. The machining of the reciever and choke tubes are also 3rd World Quality but the gun always shoots! Recently the stock came off due to there being no Loc-tite on the stock/reciever bolt. But the gun always shoots! Yes it's a good gun that is easy to afford and is dependable and you get what you pay for. Now don't get me wrong I am not saying it is not a good gun, it is a very good gun for the money but it is not any where comparable to a Beretta or a Bennilie. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had one for 3 years now. I bought it due to the price, around 400, it is also full camo, and a 3 inch. It is a good gun period. I think it doesnt kick at all. I have taken 3 shots of 3 inch hevi shot or federal goose BB without feeling it a bit. It swings nice and now one of my sons has claimed it when he goes with me. My only problem is it has missed fired or not reset a couple of times. Usually when I first load not after cycling. I attribute this to me not cleaning it good enough. After this occurs I just reload it and it is fine. Upon returning home I do a better job cleaning the action and it seems to help. Just my .02 worth. Steve


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I too have someone that has comed to love the gun and has been turned into the "go to gun" I think that the reason that most people frown on it is because they shoot a Beneilli. They dont want something that is so similar to thiers for a 1/4 of the price to work as efficient as their gun. This is my opinion I am not stating that everyone thinks this way, I just have a feeling that they think this way!!

I am glad you like it, Thanks for taking the time to do a write up on it also, I agree with the statement about the type of shells that one fires through semi's, some shells are good with particualr guns and some are not!


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

There's been a few other discussions about the Stoger 2000 on this forum and I always chime in.

Thanks WinMag
Glad to here some more positive results.

This gun has proven itself to me season after season. Layout hunting in some brutal weather with rarely a cleaning, it has never failed.
After 3 years, she's definitly no bell of the ball. The Camo dip is all tore up and the stock is scratched to heck but who cares, it flat out shoots every time.
I'd recommend this gun to anyone regardless of financial status.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I have one also and I love it. I think it sets up nice and there isn't much of a kick.


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

I have one, I love it. Camo is pelling but I must say I don't treat it well at all. Only thing, it will let you know when it wants to be cleaned....all autos do.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of buddies who goose and duck hunts with me at least 5 occasions a week in the most brutal conditions purchased one this year. This man owns close to 20 guns that could be classified as goose guns, including a SBE and M1. Amazingly his favorite gun is the 2000. Very few problems, once in a while it the action wont close that is all. He has had more problems with the benellis and definetly less problems them my gas guns.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

LilyDuck said:


> I too have someone that has comed to love the gun and has been turned into the "go to gun" I think that the reason that most people frown on it is because they shoot a Beneilli. They dont want something that is so similar to thiers for a 1/4 of the price to work as efficient as their gun. This is my opinion I am not stating that everyone thinks this way, I just have a feeling that they think this way!!
> 
> I am glad you like it, Thanks for taking the time to do a write up on it also, I agree with the statement about the type of shells that one fires through semi's, some shells are good with particualr guns and some are not!


I shoot a Benelli, and I don't frown on it. 
My son has a Stoeger 2000 and it seems to work fine. My buddies son on the other hand has had a few issues with his. The stock loosened on it and once the extractor plate fell right out. Stoeger sent a new part free of charge, and the stock was tightened back up. Now it's back in action.
I do like my son's gun, but I would never...never say it was the same as my Benelli for 1/4 the price. It is 1/2 of the gun for 1/4 of the price!  The only thing they have in common is the inerta type system, and that is not even set up the same. Still it is a good gun for the price.

Thanks for the report WinMag!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

thank you for the report..i just purchased a benelli for turkey hunting and i would have loved to seen this report first...oh well...for that kind of money maybe i will get one anyway...

mikie


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

After I got my Stoeger and was talking about it so much . I got a Stoeger 20 gauge over and under for a retirement gift. Now you want to talk about a sweat gun for bird and bunny hunting. WOW !


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Only 250 rounds since November 2005??? You need to get out more!!!


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Big Ches said:


> Only 250 rounds since November 2005??? You need to get out more!!!


You're right. I don't get out enough with the family man responsibilities and all. Actually, I didn't take the gun out for the first time until I had it for 6 months. Working for a living has its ups and downs.:lol:


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

SR-Mechead said:


> After I got my Stoeger and was talking about it so much . I got a Stoeger 20 gauge over and under for a retirement gift. Now you want to talk about a sweat gun for bird and bunny hunting. WOW !


I checked that Stoeger O/U out and I had the same feelings. It might be my next acquisition. Have you shot it yet?


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

WinMag said:


> I checked that Stoeger O/U out and I had the same feelings. It might be my next acquisition. Have you shot it yet?


 Yes I have shot and I love it. My kids have shot it and they also think it's a great gun. It sets up great. It's light and easy to carry and you don't even know you shot it NO kick at all. 
Bob


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Excellent review!

I too shoot a BSE II. I would have give the 2000 serious thought if it came in 3.5". I'm also left handed which put many guns out of contention, even the Benelli Extrema 2. I will, however, put the Stoeger on my short list when my 5 year old son comes of age.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

> I can always cut the barrel down if I change my mind


 
:yikes: Woah!! Slow down there!!!

I think if you cut the barrel down, you might run into function issues. If it short-cycles every once in a while as-is, a shorter barrel will probably accentuate the problem.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

I have tried to get on for 3 years now and I have yet to get one because 1. they cannot seem to get them from the factory. I've tried numerous gun shops across the state and nobody can get the gun for me in a reasonable amount of time. I order one and it still was not in after 8-9 months so I just stopped trying anybody know of anyone who can actually get them and sell them.... Thnaks


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Asian Archer said:


> I have tried to get on for 3 years now and I have yet to get one because 1. they cannot seem to get them from the factory. I've tried numerous gun shops across the state and nobody can get the gun for me in a reasonable amount of time. I order one and it still was not in after 8-9 months so I just stopped trying anybody know of anyone who can actually get them and sell them.... Thnaks



Dicks was carrying them. I got my 2000 at Dicks in Wisconsin and then I saw them at Dicks at the mull.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

SR-Mechead said:


> Dicks was carrying them. I got my 2000 at Dicks in Wisconsin and then I saw them at Dicks at the mull.


Dicks was were my son got his. Had three in stock.


----------

